# DoggCrapp Training - Experiences?



## NbleSavage (Feb 9, 2014)

I ran something similar to this years ago (HST it was called then). Curious if anyone has experience with Dante's program.

"A Concise Guide to DoggCrapp Training"

Peace.

- Savage


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Feb 9, 2014)

I use to follow a lot of his methods...  it's more for very experienced users and tends to not work well for people that haven't tried everything else already.

Dante has been around a long time, he knows a lot and I look up to his views on bodybuilding.  Some of the info you will find online is outdated but some is VERY useful.  He once made a post about an exercise that can cure torn rotator cuffs and other shoulder problems..  to this day I still do that pt exercise when I injure my shoulder.  I recommend it to friends and family for the same reason.. it works!

He has a forum out there (IM) I can't mention the name but it's a nice board that's solely dedicated to his philosophies and some pros hang out over there also.   I visit from time to time.   Dantes ideas are simple and get the job done.   There is no magic to it just heavy progression and proper diet.   He incorporates a lot of stretching after sets that some argue doesn't work but the results speak for themselves.

It's worth reading up on just don't join the cult following lol


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 9, 2014)

samcooke said:


> I use to follow a lot of his methods...  it's more for very experienced users and tends to not work well for people that haven't tried everything else already.
> 
> Dante has been around a long time, he knows a lot and I look up to his views on bodybuilding.  Some of the info you will find online is outdated but some is VERY useful.  He once made a post about an exercise that can cure torn rotator cuffs and other shoulder problems..  to this day I still do that pt exercise when I injure my shoulder.  I recommend it to friends and family for the same reason.. it works!
> 
> ...



One cult (this one  ) is enough in my life 

Just intrigued by the overview of his program is all.


----------



## SuperBane (Feb 9, 2014)

I was on his forums when I was interested in his program.

The only thing I follow that he seemed to preach hard is to beat the log book. By reps or weight, but beat the log book.

I was coming fresh off of doing layne's program I didn't want to do 5x5 again and I had tried 5/3/1 (that shit was the most boring program ever didn't even feel as if I was working out. I couldn't get further then one month.)

DC wasn't for me. (I need more then 3 days in the gym. Four is optimal). Yet I've found myself back over there at that forum more than once. It intrigues me.

YMMV


----------



## paleolift78 (Feb 9, 2014)

samcooke said:


> I use to follow a lot of his methods...  it's more for very experienced users and tends to not work well for people that haven't tried everything else already.
> 
> Dante has been around a long time, he knows a lot and I look up to his views on bodybuilding.  Some of the info you will find online is outdated but some is VERY useful.  He once made a post about an exercise that can cure torn rotator cuffs and other shoulder problems..  to this day I still do that pt exercise when I injure my shoulder.  I recommend it to friends and family for the same reason.. it works!
> 
> ...



Dude can you send a link to that rotator cuff exercise? everytime i go in a circular motion with my shoulders they click and pop pretty loud. Ppl around me hear it.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 9, 2014)

SuperBane said:


> DC wasn't for me. (I need more then 3 days in the gym. Four is optimal).
> YMMV



Of late, my work schedule is compressing my training window so three workouts per week has some appeal. That said, I'm like you in that my training is my stress relief and I worry I'll end-up on an inter-state killing spree with only three sessions per week...

From a pure hypertrophy perspective, I've read many positive reviews of DC. Am mulling it over...


----------



## yeti (Feb 10, 2014)

It works. You don't necessarily have to follow it by the book, as long as you're following the main pillars:
1. Beat the log book, be it reps or weight. 
2. Eat a shit ton of food. 
3. do cardio as necessary
4. get into mechanically favorable positions and don't be afraid to get "weird" with it. 
5. Hit a muscle more than once a week (twice every 8 days-ish)

Personally, I love the extreme stretches, but that's more because all I do everyday is sit and work except for walking around campus. But definitely a good plan.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 10, 2014)

yeti said:


> It works. You don't necessarily have to follow it by the book, as long as you're following the main pillars:
> 1. Beat the log book, be it reps or weight.
> 2. Eat a shit ton of food.
> 3. do cardio as necessary
> ...



Thanks, Mate! I tried it for the first time today (have a day off and enough time to get through the reading & figure out how to set it up). I under-estimated my weights in most cases and will need to adjust, but I got the gist and it felt pretty good. Only took 45 mins also - a plus as I'm usually strapped for time in the mornings before work.

As an older lifter, I'm targeting 15-30 reps on my rest-pause sets (this per a sticky over at the IntenseMuscle forum) but for the life of me I can't figure out the protocol for deadlifts. I know its straight sets, but the RM or even the targeted rep range isn't clear to me. Any thoughts here would be appreciated!


----------



## yeti (Feb 10, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> Thanks, Mate! I tried it for the first time today (have a day off and enough time to get through the reading & figure out how to set it up). I under-estimated my weights in most cases and will need to adjust, but I got the gist and it felt pretty good. Only took 45 mins also - a plus as I'm usually strapped for time in the mornings before work.
> 
> As an older lifter, I'm targeting 15-30 reps on my rest-pause sets (this per a sticky over at the IntenseMuscle forum) but for the life of me I can't figure out the protocol for deadlifts. I know its straight sets, but the RM or even the targeted rep range isn't clear to me. Any thoughts here would be appreciated!



Yeah, it's great for time. Usually the first day, you'll always go either too heavy or too light, but that's what the cruise phase and the first week of blasting is for. 
You don't RP back thickness and quads exercises. For back thickness, you'll work up to a heavy set of 6-9reps, then drop it down (BUT NOT A DROP SET, make sure you rest) for a set of 9-12 reps. In your case, as the sticky says, the reps will be higher, so I'd go with 8-10, then drop set of 12-15.  For quads, it's heavy set of 6-9 (again, maybe you'll want to push the reps up here) and a widowmaker of 20 reps with a lighter weight. When you're working up for the heavy set... add 5's or 10's to each side once you get to a reasonable weight. That way you get in a lot more work on your way up.

Advice here as far as rack pulls goes, I'd say stick to below knee level. Above knee... ends up in a lot of injuries because of ego... it happened to me and a lot of others as well.


----------



## Merlins (Feb 18, 2014)

I did Doggcrapp  for 2 years or so in college, until I took 8 months off the gym due to work/research obligations.  It made the strongest/biggest I've ever been.   HOWEVER, I'm not entirely sure Rest-pause training in it of itself was entirely the reason for my gains.  I went from 155ish to around 200 pounds in my sophomore/junior years of college without THAT much extra fat gain.  Possibly 2-3% only.  
I'd have to attribute the majority of my gains to 
A) Emphasis on beating the log book 
B)Emphasis on increased lifting frequency, with lower volume 
C)Emphasis on high-intensity training and not volume training 
D) And FINALLY, people rarely mention this as a PLUS of Doggcrapp, but I think its HUGELY important: rotating pre-planned workouts in a cycle. For example workout A1 Monday, B1 Wed, A2 Fri, B2 Mon, A3 Wed, B3 Fri, A1 Mon, B1 Wed, etc etc....this gave me more than enough time to make sure my muscles have recovered enough so that I will almost INVARIABLY beat my log book.  

I also loved how Dante really advocated AGAINST flat bench, as my chest overall got stronger and I got less injuries once I started doing incline presses.   The reason I'm not sure Rest-pause was the main reason for my gains is because I tried Reverse-pyramid-training program and realized I made similar gains as I did in Doggcrapp as long as I beat my log book.  In fact, the areas I improved the MOST were my back thickness and legs, which are the only bodyparts Dante recommends you DON'T do rest-pause.  Widowmakers are probably the single best thing I've ever done for leg hypertrophy, and suprisingly it made my max squat numbers shoot WAY up.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 18, 2014)

Merlin said:


> I did Doggcrapp  for 2 years or so in college, until I took 8 months off the gym due to work/research obligations.  It made the strongest/biggest I've ever been.   HOWEVER, I'm not entirely sure Rest-pause training in it of itself was entirely the reason for my gains.  I went from 155ish to around 200 pounds in my sophomore/junior years of college without THAT much extra fat gain.  Possibly 2-3% only.
> I'd have to attribute the majority of my gains to
> A) Emphasis on beating the log book
> B)Emphasis on increased lifting frequency, with lower volume
> ...



Great share & thanks, Mate! Agree on Widowmakers. I look forward to them now in a masochistic kind of way


----------



## Merlins (Feb 18, 2014)

paleolift78 said:


> Dude can you send a link to that rotator cuff exercise? everytime i go in a circular motion with my shoulders they click and pop pretty loud. Ppl around me hear it.



http://intensemuscle.com/showthread.php?t=6997

Here's the link to the rotator cuff exercise.  Its mitigated my injuries, but hasn't cured it.  Nevertheless its really helped my shoulder mobility.


----------



## CJ (Jan 9, 2022)

Going to bump this to see how any of the newer members fared with DC Training. 

Let's hear your thoughts boys!!!


----------



## Daron_e (Jan 11, 2022)

Have been using the 2 way splt for many years. Love it.


----------

